# So I saw a bunch of emos last night



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 3, 2008)

Last night I saw PersonL, The Devil Wears Prada, Saosin, and Underoath last night at Pops. PersonL wasnt very good they were really poppy gay stuff, lots of energy,but still pretty gay. up next was The Devil Wears Prada they did pretty good the pits were fun because of all the emo kids you could annihilate Busted one kids head open and at one point got hit by a flying beer bottle. Then there was Saosin, not my favorite but they put on a good show TONS of energy, didnt bother to stay in the crowd for that. Then Underoath who was the bvest act of the night. i got up in the front against the gate which wasnt realy fun because of being extreemly smashed and being kicked in the face by countless crowdsurfers, but allowed for some very good photos. Thesse guys i really didnt expect that much from but they proved me wrong they had the most energy out of anyone, tons of crowd interaction and they sounded really good. though none of the bands are my favorite it was a pretty fun night.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 3, 2008)

to busting a kids head open


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you're going to a "PersonL, The Devil Wears Prada, Saosin, and Underoath show" and you're intolerant of "emos" then you seriously need to reconsider your taste in concerts to attend. 

Also, busting a kid's head open isn't cool. Not even a little bit.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 3, 2008)

well done being a dick!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2008)

Randy said:


> If you're going to a "PersonL, The Devil Wears Prada, Saosin, and Underoath show" and you're intolerant of "emos" then you seriously need to reconsider your taste in concerts to attend.



Yeah, really though. How can you really hate on emo kids when you're listening to emo music?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 3, 2008)

Why would you even go in a pit, I hate people that go in pits.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, really though. How can you really hate on emo kids when you're listening to emo music?



+1

This thread just seems... I don't even know 
but yeah, when I saw Underoath at Warped 2 years ago
they were absolutely THE fucking best band I've ever seen live.
Not to mention basically 3/4 of the people AT Warped all crammed together to see 'em, so much touching and smushing and sweating and crowd surfing etc etc 

Still pissed at myself for having too much fun to get any pics or vids of 'em.
Still got that ticket on a corkboard in my room.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't you hate when you're front row (or around there) and crowdsurfers push everyone so close and then people cut in front of you? I hate crowdsurfers in general but this was ridiculous, at the Carcass Necrophagist concert. I also hate the closeness. EW.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 3, 2008)

First i amnt hating on emos i just said i saw alot of em(not saying i like them though). and the busting the kids head open was a complete an accident i was running out of the crowd and hit the guy in the back of knees and he fell and hit his head on the concrete and did help the guy up.



Xtremevillan said:


> Don't you hate when you're front row (or around there) and crowdsurfers push everyone so close and then people cut in front of you? I hate crowdsurfers in general but this was ridiculous, at the Carcass Necrophagist concert. I also hate the closeness. EW.


I didnt really mind the the crowdsurfers to much but the dicks trying to pull me off the front gate did.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 3, 2008)

I typically stand back at shows, I'll mosh a little bit, but not like I did when I was 18-19. Last time I witnessed emo hardcore dancing, I kicked a trashcan into the circle and a dude running to do a jump kick tripped (or slipped) on it and ate shit. He was okay, it was a plastic trashcan that he landed on. But I got a good laugh or two. Going to see a band isn't about what kind of bullshit version of martial arts you think you can do, it's about seeing the band. I was there to see The Red Chord, A Life Once Lost, and BTBAM tear it up, not flailing arms and girl jeans on guys.

Besides, the old metal biker guys there messed up the hardcore dancers way more than I did.

And to busting the dude's head open, shit happens. It was accident, abviously he understood that. I've been intentionally elbowed in the back of the head, and yeah, the dude got a nice (and well deserved) swollen eye afterwards, but if I ever got busted up by accident, then no big deal. I'm sure a lot of us have had enough bloody noses in moshpits to know the difference. 

Glad you had fun at the show man.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 3, 2008)

Fuck emos.


That said, Did you mean scene or emo? Same thing to me but not to others. -1 for hurting others if it was intentional. 

Anyways, the bands that were playing have metal influences. If thats the closest thing to metal you get to see live, then I understand tolerating other groups you may not like just to get the lead out. I used to live in south dakota and the only bands that would play locally are emo metal core shit bands. Didnt really like them but I still like hearing anything to do with metal thats loud and has a moshpit going.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 3, 2008)

i absolutly love pits, i go fucking ape shit, i'm 6 ft. 250 though. To be honost, the ONLY reason i even go to shows is for the pit and feeling the music and letting loose. if i really just wanted to listen to the music, i'd just put on a live cd.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 3, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I typically stand back at shows, I'll mosh a little bit, but not like I did when I was 18-19. Last time I witnessed emo hardcore dancing, I kicked a trashcan into the circle and a dude running to do a jump kick tripped (or slipped) on it and ate shit. He was okay, it was a plastic trashcan that he landed on. But I got a good laugh or two. Going to see a band isn't about what kind of bullshit version of martial arts you think you can do, it's about seeing the band. I was there to see The Red Chord, A Life Once Lost, and BTBAM tear it up, not flailing arms and girl jeans on guys.
> 
> Besides, the old metal biker guys there messed up the hardcore dancers way more than I did.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. yeah those hardcore dancers are pretty.......good at karate
yeah got a bloody nose during underoath from the guy in front of me while he was headbanging it was cool though cause i didnt even notice til he turned around and told me i was bleeding.



rectifryer said:


> Fuck emos.
> 
> 
> That said, Did you mean scene or emo? Same thing to me but not to others. -1 for hurting others if it was intentional.
> ...


 Scene,emo it is the same i think. and this was the least metal show i have been to the last show i saw was Lamb of God and DevilDriver


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 3, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Don't you hate when you're front row (or around there) and crowdsurfers push everyone so close and then people cut in front of you? I hate crowdsurfers in general but this was ridiculous, at the Carcass Necrophagist concert. I also hate the closeness. EW.



i hate them, but i also think its part of the experiance ya know. being covered in strangers sweat... kicked in the head... cut above the eye by a random headbutt... i dunno when i saw meshauggah there was no way in hell i was gonna just stand back and watch, i wanted to be in the pit!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 3, 2008)

Good job man, even though no one else thinks so. ALTHOUGH....I dont know why you went to the show, when you knew it would be full of emos...

If I went to a Hate Eternal gig and noticed a few scene kids or emo's in the crowd I'd definitely waste no time putting them in their place


----------



## budda (Nov 3, 2008)

why do people hate on other people with a similar taste in music as them? they're at the show, so they're gonna like at least 1 band on the bill... why start shit.

that said, if you intentionally fucked up some kids then yeah welcome to being a grade A asshole. if it was accidental - eh, whatever.

hope you had fun! last time i saw underoath was 3 eyars ago or so w/ alexisonfire and the used - i was in seats, but it was a good time. lots of guitar spins, a cake being thrown.. good times.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 4, 2008)

budda said:


> why do people hate on other people with a similar taste in music as them? they're at the show, so they're gonna like at least 1 band on the bill... why start shit.
> 
> that said, if you intentionally fucked up some kids then yeah welcome to being a grade A asshole. if it was accidental - eh, whatever.
> 
> hope you had fun! last time i saw underoath was 3 eyars ago or so w/ alexisonfire and the used - i was in seats, but it was a good time. lots of guitar spins, a cake being thrown.. good times.






Also:
....cake?


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 4, 2008)

budda said:


> hope you had fun! last time i saw underoath was 3 eyars ago or so w/ alexisonfire and the used - i was in seats, but it was a good time. lots of guitar spins, a cake being thrown.. good times.



haha, reminds me of when i saw testament; people were throwing hoagies and salads


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 4, 2008)

budda said:


> why do people hate on other people with a similar taste in music as them? they're at the show, so they're gonna like at least 1 band on the bill... why start shit.
> 
> that said, if you intentionally fucked up some kids then yeah welcome to being a grade A asshole. if it was accidental - eh, whatever.
> 
> hope you had fun! last time i saw underoath was 3 eyars ago or so w/ alexisonfire and the used - i was in seats, but it was a good time. lots of guitar spins, a cake being thrown.. good times.


 Cake? in the crowd or stage?


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 4, 2008)

I hate the people that go to shows just beat the crap out of people in the pit. I could never go to an emo gig, I'd lose my mind. I have a really irrational hatred for emos. Silly little girls.








I FUCKING HATE YOU


----------



## petereanima (Nov 4, 2008)

the only funny thing is that no one of these "emo"-people has a clue what "emo" really is...this is all as "emo" as As I Lay Dying are "Hardcore".


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 4, 2008)

^(two posts up)^ Wow, that's really pathetic. No offense, but I don't understand having that much hatred for the way someone dresses and acts. They're not hurting anyone, and they're extremely easy to ignore.

This is as pathetic as 80s metalheads hating grunge kids.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2008)

my money says the busting head open thing didnt happen


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 4, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> ^(two posts up)^ Wow, that's really pathetic. No offense, but I don't understand having that much hatred for the way someone dresses and acts. They're not hurting anyone, and they're extremely easy to ignore.
> 
> This is as pathetic as 80s metalheads hating grunge kids.



Or athletes hating metalheads, plastics hating goths, etc.

I couldn't care less for the emo scene. I don't even hate the music. It's certainly not my favorite genre, but it's much better than hip hop and the trends that showed up around here in the 90's (when there were no rock radio stations whatsoever - sadly, a lot different than US). If I were younger, I'd probably like emo. I can't blame them.

In fact, I play soccer every so often with emos, metalheads, and yuppies, all getting along pretty fine. Hating someone because of that seems either childish or fascist, depending on your age.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sang-Drax said:


> Or athletes hating metalheads, plastics hating goths, etc.
> 
> I couldn't care less for the emo scene. I don't even hate the music. It's certainly not my favorite genre, but it's much better than hip hop and the trends that showed up around here in the 90's (when there were no rock radio stations whatsoever - sadly, a lot different than US). If I were younger, I'd probably like emo. I can't blame them.
> 
> In fact, I play soccer every so often with emos, metalheads, and yuppies, all getting along pretty fine. Hating someone because of that seems either childish or fascist, depending on your age.



 I actually like quite a few emo bands/songs. There's some really solid songwriting in there. 

Some people just can't handle anything that's not angry/dark/heavy sounding.


----------



## thedownside (Nov 4, 2008)

some people just need to grow up, which this thread proves.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I actually like quite a few emo bands/songs. There's some really solid songwriting in there.
> 
> Some people just can't handle anything that's not angry/dark/heavy sounding.



I think emo kids are dumb as shit, and they look retarded too. I hate the music, and I can in no way respect them as a human being. However, I don't go emo hunting or whatever. I leave them alone, and I hope they leave me alone.

I mean, some people might think the same about regular metal heads (like me). I mean, I have the stereo typical long hair, wear band shirts, leather jacket, etc. But I don't try to act tough and angry about everything all the time like a lot of metal heads, and I think the people here who've met me would agree with me.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

Nick said:


> my money says the busting head open thing didnt happen


 
im with ya!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 4, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think emo kids are dumb as shit, and they look retarded too. I hate the music, and I can in no way respect them as a human being. However, I don't go emo hunting or whatever. I leave them alone, and I hope they leave me alone.
> 
> I mean, some people might think the same about regular metal heads (like me). I mean, I have the stereo typical long hair, wear band shirts, leather jacket, etc. But I don't try to act tough and angry about everything all the time like a lot of metal heads, and I think the people here who've met me would agree with me.


 

i hate it when you meet other metal heads and they treat you like you arent one too. just because a guy doesnt have long hair or tatoos doesnt mean shit. i think the most metal thing you can do is look normal.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^Thats probably a guy!


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 4, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> ^^^Thats probably a guy!



 Huh?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i hate it when you meet other metal heads and they treat you like you arent one too. just because a guy doesnt have long hair or tatoos doesnt mean shit. i think the most metal thing you can do is look normal.



I might not treat someone who doesn't look metal like a metal head but once I realize they can keep up in a conversation about it, I could care less. I just hate the way I look with short hair, and death/black metal shirts are bad ass


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 4, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Huh?


I was referring to the pic on page 2.

I hadnt noticed it had been a while since I had refreshed the thread to see if there was other posts.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 4, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> I was referring to the pic on page 2.
> 
> I hadnt noticed it had been a while since I had refreshed the thread to see if there was other posts.



Well, it is a guy, and the poster wasn't implying otherwise.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 4, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Well, it is a guy, and the poster wasn't implying otherwise.


Man thats just fucking rediculous.

Whoever the fuck face is that negative repped me because of this thread can fuck off and go fap to pics of japanese schoolboys while listening to dashboard confessional. 


That is all!


----------



## petereanima (Nov 5, 2008)

i just neg rep'd you, because of this your last post. if you are that childish that you have to throw "fuck emos" or something around, you should be aware that this MAY offend someone. and if you tell someone to fuck off and are than not able to handle some neg rep...well, than my friend you got a lot to learn.

negrep me for this if you want.


EDIT: just to make it clear - i like to make fun of, for example, emo-looks etc. too, but i can take it if someone then would start bridling.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 5, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i just neg rep'd you, because of this your last post. if you are that childish that you have to throw "fuck emos" or something around, you should be aware that this MAY offend someone. and if you tell someone to fuck off and are than not able to handle some neg rep...well, than my friend you got a lot to learn.
> 
> negrep me for this if you want.
> 
> ...


Ok, first you tell me Im in the wrong forum if I cant take it but your the one neg repping me because your offended.

Your logic is AMAZING.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 5, 2008)

'hardcore dancing' at shows = gay. If you want to show your 'wikkid cool moves' then take dancing lessons and impress your mum. Don't be such a gimp and jump around like a wounded monkey who needs a shit.

Now excuse me, I have to shave my chest and legs and comb over my hair for the photoshoot in front of my mums mirror tomorrow morning.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> Anyways, the bands that were playing have metal influences. If thats the closest thing to metal you get to see live, then I understand tolerating other groups you may not like just to get the lead out. I used to live in south dakota and the only bands that would play locally are emo metal core shit bands. Didnt really like them but I still like hearing anything to do with metal thats loud and has a moshpit going.


 
Dude, all that means is you're a scene kid... "yeah man, it totally has some form of metal and is great to mosh to..." Neg-rep for denial and being an ass.

That said, i dont particularly like the people, and i think it is because a lot of them are young and have that 'holier than thou' attitude towards _everyone_ else, but i dont go out of my way to insult/hurt/generally be a tosser towards them. Besides, i like some of the music, and there is nothing more stupid than not listening to a type of music because of the kind of 'image' you think it gives you. Fuck that.

I listen because i like, and hopefully other people do the same  Thats all id want if i was actually selling records: People who like my music will listen.



rectifryer said:


> Man thats just fucking rediculous.
> 
> Whoever the fuck face is that negative repped me because of this thread can fuck off and go fap to pics of japanese schoolboys while listening to dashboard confessional.
> 
> ...


 
As for this, thats just juvenile. Grow up, stop being a tool, and get the fuck over it.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 6, 2008)

All right, what in the crapped-on crackers are "scene kids?"



Damn kids and their newfangled words. . . .


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

A "scene kid" is that douchebaggy looking kid you laugh at while walking through the mall.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> All right, what in the crapped-on crackers are "scene kids?"
> 
> 
> 
> Damn kids and their newfangled words. . . .


 
- Emoish hair (but slightly different)
- every orifice of their body pierced
- skinny-leg jeans
- skateboards
- around 12-17 years old (generally)
- bandanas
- brass knuckle memorabilia/belt buckles/earrings/piercings/tshirts/tattoos
- full sleeve 'hardcore' tattoos (flames, dice, royal flush, skulls, all of them together etc..)
- condescending/holier-than-thou attitude
- immature
- band shirts with names they probably dont understand/cant read
- stalk their prey in groups
- ironically hate emos , and are in denial about just how similar they really are


----------



## DavyH (Nov 6, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> All right, what in the crapped-on crackers are "scene kids?"
> 
> 
> 
> Damn kids and their newfangled words. . . .


 
WIN

You grumpy old fart


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> Ok, first you tell me Im in the wrong forum if I cant take it but your the one neg repping me because your offended.
> 
> Your logic is AMAZING.



wtf, you are obviously unable to understand one simple fucking word...did i anywhere mention that _I_ feel offended? i said that SOMEONE may feel offended if you tell them to fuck off (or else), not me.

seriously: how old are you? would be interesting, cause your lack of understanding and you style of "argumentation" make me feel like i'm talkin to a 12 year old who just repeated kindergarten for the 7th year.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

petereanima said:


> wtf, you are obviously unable to understand one simple fucking word...did i anywhere mention i feel offended? i said that SOMEONE may feel offended if you tell them to fuckk off or else, not me.
> 
> seriously: how old are you? would be interesting, cause your lack of understanding and you style of "argumentation" make me feel like i'm talkin to a 12 year old who just repeated kindergarten for the 7th year.



Looks like he's 22 according to his profile...

But, why argue in a thread that is already silly as can be?


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> But, why argue in a thread that is already silly as can be?



yeah, i just thought that too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2008)

Nonsense. _Rectifryer_ spouts it.


----------



## Harry (Nov 6, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i hate it when you meet other metal heads and they treat you like you arent one too. just because a guy doesnt have long hair or tatoos doesnt mean shit. i think the most metal thing you can do is look normal.





I never got into the stereotypical 'metal' look myself.
I don't have hair any longer than say, the Beatles length hair, don't have tattoos, no piercings.
I generally grow a beard, but I grow it cos I beards in general, not because I see it as 'metal'.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have long hair because I become epic with long hair, with short hair I fail pretty hard.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

i have short hair because i'm an old fart and already start getting bald. but my beard is made of epic metal win.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't wait till my hair goes completely grey, it's got grey in it, and I think that will be ultimate and also supreme.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah, i already have a little grey+white here and there in it - its coming and getting supreme!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gandalf the Grey FTW.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Gandalf the Grey FTW.


 
Gandalf the Bald FTW


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Gandalf the Bald FTW





Gandalf the grey, bald, fat ass FTW!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

petereanima said:


> Gandalf the grey, bald, fat ass FTW!



The future is bright


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah! altough i didnt know i'm a fat ass until i saw my latest rep. i mean ass - yeah, cant deny that. but fat? i lost so much weight already.


----------



## DavyH (Nov 6, 2008)

petereanima said:


> Gandalf the grey, bald, fat ass FTW!


 
Did someone call?


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2008)

seems we have something in common.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2008)

I am gandalf the khaki


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 6, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> I never got into the stereotypical 'metal' look myself.
> I don't have hair any longer than say, the Beatles length hair, don't have tattoos, no piercings.
> I generally grow a beard, but I grow it cos I beards in general, not because I see it as 'metal'.


 Beards are totally metal



petereanima said:


> yeah, i already have a little grey+white here and there in it - its coming and getting supreme!


 I am jealous,I am only 15 so i dont get to be ultimate or supreme for a while. also how the fuck did this thread get on this topic


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm 25 and can't grow a beard to save my life. If I could, I'd totally grow a big fucking Rasputin beard.







That's fucking metal.

Also:


----------



## Groff (Nov 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also:




W... T... F...?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2008)

Beard, no beard. Beard Beard no beard, MOUSTACHE!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm 25 and can't grow a beard to save my life. If I could, I'd totally grow a big fucking Rasputin beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2008)

I think there's already like 5 threads  Some of the guys here have pretty fucking awesome beards


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 6, 2008)

DavyH said:


> WIN
> 
> You grumpy old fart





I'm 18. 

But I act like I'm 81. 

Also, the other recent posts in this thread: 



Demoniac said:


> - Emoish hair (but slightly different)
> - every orifice of their body pierced
> - skinny-leg jeans
> - skateboards
> ...



Thank you. I didn't know they existed. Hell, I was oblivious to "emo's" (how the crap do you make that plural?) until people started bitching about them in my sophomore year of high school, although they may have become much more common around that time. I remember one kid complained, "man, aren't you tired of seeing those emo's in their tight pants?" I was a tad confused.

Maybe if I went to the mall all the time or went to shows ever, I'd encounter them.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 6, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Dude, all that means is you're a scene kid...


What?!

Ok, even though this is all about emos I guess I'm scene cause I hate emo and dont like going to see bands that emos tend to go watch because I dont want to deal with them. That makes SO much sense. You guys are fucking genious. But yeah, sometimes I go anyways because there arent alot of shows that are "just" metal. All I've said is I dont like emos, you and everyone arguing with me have also said that in some form or another. I never said I go on crusades of violence towards them, in fact I said violence towards anyone else just because of what they believe is stupid. Your taking my posts and twisting them to make you feel justified. Whatever.

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2008)

What i said is that it makes you a scene kid because you go to concerts you dont like, just to mosh because its 'cool'. Theres no way in hell i would waste my money on a concert i didnt want to see, whether it was the 'closest thing available' or not... its the same situation out here in Australia, its not real often we get really great bands, so its not real often i go to a gig.

If you're prepared to serve shit to people but crack it when they give it back cos you're being an ass, then get out of here.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I will never be as epic as Rasputin.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I will never be as epic as Rasputin.


 
none of us will ever be as epic as Rasputin


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 6, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> none of us will ever be as epic as Rasputin



Most metal dude ever. Epic beard, crazy eyes, had constant sex, and ingested enough cyanide to kill 80 men, was shot several times, fell off a ridge and plummeted through a frozen river, and STILL tried to claw his way out.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 6, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> none of us will ever be as epic as Rasputin


 Unfortunatley,That is true


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2008)

Ra ra rasputin


----------



## Harry (Nov 6, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Most metal dude ever. Epic beard, crazy eyes, had constant sex, and ingested enough cyanide to kill 80 men, was shot several times, fell off a ridge and plummeted through a frozen river, and STILL tried to claw his way out.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 7, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Most metal dude ever. Epic beard, crazy eyes, had constant sex, and ingested enough cyanide to kill 80 men, was shot several times, fell off a ridge and plummeted through a frozen river, and STILL tried to claw his way out.


 
True.

Still, i dont know if hes more metal than Pingu... i mean, Pingu is a penguin made from play-doh... doesnt get much more metal


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Usually I wouldn't be a dick about the way someone looks. I look completely un-metal, I don't really care. I still hate emo's. I went to highschool with alot of them, I never discriminate based on their appearance. I might glance at my girlfriend at the time (who was all about the emo mind you) and say that guy looks like a complete fucking douchebag, and I'd get flak about it from her. But I think they look like complete fucking douchebags, its just a fact. I'd get alot of flak about it from my girfriend. But I still didn't care. Emo hating is in my genes. Every time I look at an emo my blood boils. 

That doesn't mean I wouldn't be friends with one if they were a cool guy, I had one or two who I got along with, I'd still give them shit for the way they looked. Because I think it looks completely freaking rediculous. Sorry.


----------

